# Peterson Sweet Killarney



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Picked up a tin of Sweet Killarney today and its G-R-E-A-T!!!! Nice aroma from the opening of the tin to the actual room note whilst smoking. The tin description is as follows:

*"A unique mixture of Virginia Burley, Maryland and Black Cavendish, topped with a Cream Caramel flavour and blended with hand-rubbed Virginia Flake."*

It is a ribbon cut blend and I absolutely love it!! Will be one of my faves!!!:clap2::dude::clap2::dude::clap2::dude::boxing:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I received a tin of this for Chirstmas. I agree with you that it has a very nice tin aroma and room note. Like most Peterson aromatics it won't satisfy those seeking a straightforward tobacco experience and it benefits greatly from gentle puffing. Pushed too hard it can burn hot. I've only smoked a few bowls and will withhold my final judgment until I finish the tin, but that said... all in all, my favorite Peterson aromatic tobacco so far and the only one I'd consider adding to my cellar.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I received a tin of this for Chirstmas. I agree with you that it has a very nice tin aroma and room note. Like most Peterson aromatics it won't satisfy those seeking a straightforward tobacco experience and it benefits greatly from gentle puffing. Pushed too hard it can burn hot. I've only smoked a few bowls and will withhold my final judgment until I finish the tin, but that said... all in all, my favorite Peterson aromatic tobacco so far and the only one I'd consider adding to my cellar.


Yes, I saw your video and it was great and when I went to the B&M yesterday, I had this particular 'baccy on my list.

I did notice that it seemed to start off hot and I did get a small amount of tongue bite but it then settled down.

One thing I did notice was that towards the end of the bowl, the tobacco flavor became stronger (which I really liked) and I was definitely feeling it. :laugh:


----------



## flint fireforge (Dec 16, 2010)

i wish i could get my hands some of that but we dont have any good b&m's close enough....plus funds are tight lol but by god ill try it 1 day


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

This is one that I just have never gotten around to trying. I've tried several other Peterson aro's like Sunset Breeze and Sherlock Holmes. They were great so I am sure this one is as well.


----------

